# UK caravan v Spanish caravan



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

We are seriously contemplating purchasing a caravan for holidays in Spain or perhaps further afield. We don't mind bringing one back from the UK.

Looking at places in Spain, prices seem higher than for similar vans in the UK. I appreciate that the door would not be on the "correct side" on a Uk van and that the electrics would be 3 pin UK.

Something else to factor in is the cost of matriculating plus ITV _if _ we bought UK. Anyone have any experience of how much that process costs please? Running lights (including correct number of reversing lights) and brake testing.

Something else I have noticed is that Spanish vans seem to be lighter pro rata. Is that becasuese they are flimsier, less well equipped or less insulation? Probably not a bad thing as weight is a killer when towing.

We are insured with Linea Directa and currently tow a 750Kg trailer unbraked on the policy. I suspect that a van may incur extra insurance or even a move to a different company.

Maybe the ideal would be to find someone selling a UK van in Spain that is matriculated!

Is there a CRIS or similar scheme in Spain?

Anyway, any one got any experience or thoughts on the subject.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

110 views and not a single comment or piece of information!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I have nothing constructive to offer, sorry, except to say caravans don't seem to be as popular here. Most of the ones I see on the roads have foreign plates and I don't know of any caravan parks (not that I especially look out for them to be fair).


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,
So as you don't feel ignored. Here are my thoughts.
If you go on a campsite in Spain you will see that all the cooking is done outside, so no need for a fitted oven in the van and that automatically reduces the weight. Similarly there is no fitted carpet. Both of these things seem perfectly logical to me and I despair of British caravan makers who insist you must want both.
No idea about other internal fittings as I've not been invited to visit one and am perfectly happy with either a tent or a small motorhome.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

I have friends living near Granada who had a problem trying to get a British caravan accepted for matriculation. It was an older caravan and didn't have the paperwork and identification required. Eventually managed but don't know at what cost. Newer British caravans may have the necessary paperwork, you'd need to find out what's required first.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well since your insisting on contributions, for what its worth ,

I hate caravans/ caravaners. They are a bloody nuisance on roads keeping us all in traffic jams- a throw back to the 50s,60s

If god had meant us to crawl along the roads at caravan pace he would have put shells on our backs


----------

